# AMD Athlon 64 X2 v.s. AMD Athlon II X2



## GrandslammerBD (Feb 22, 2008)

What is the difference between the AMD Athlon 64 X2 series and the AMD Athlon II series processors. I have never understood which series is better and what exactly makes it have an advantage over the other. 

WHICH IS BETTER AND WHY?

AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000+ 3.0GHZ 2MB L2 Cache Socket AM2

v.s.
AMD Athlon II X2 240 2.80GHZ 2MB L2 Cache Socket AM3


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

The Athlon II series are 45nm and also run much cooler.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

The Regor (2xx) cpu's have a higher possible transfer rate (up to 4Gt/s) allowing them to access memory quicker. Also they are built on a 45 nanometer architecture as opposed to the Windsor (90) and Brisbane (65).


----------



## Cypher100 (Nov 27, 2009)

Get the AMD Athlon II X2 240 2.80GHZ, they have a built in DDR2 and DDR3 Memory controller and they run very cool and good for overclocking. Also they use less power.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The big difference is they support DDR3 as Cypher pointed out, but if you have a X2 6000 hold on to your money it's not a have to have upgrade, if you building new then opt for the Athlon II or Phenom II over the x2 6000.


----------

